# Do Amazon milk frogs shed?



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

Do Amazon milk frogs shed? If so what are the signs before it happens?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes they do, but they don't show any signs beforehand like snakes do, you'll just look over and see them rubbing their feet all over their body and looking like they're yawning.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, it's a quick process- some frogs shed almost every night! They usually fold it all down toward their mouths and swallow it.


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the info, its just that I noticed that one of my frogs front legs was limp, now the other leg has gone the same, and where as the hands are usually spread, they look fist like.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, heres a vid of mine doing it.
YouTube - Milk frog shedding skin


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

dan.burton said:


> thanks for the info, its just that I noticed that one of my frogs front legs was limp, now the other leg has gone the same, and where as the hands are usually spread, they look fist like.


Can you get any photos of this? Do you dust their food with calcium and/or vitamins?


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll try to get photos, i dust them every time i feed them with tree frog dust by t-rex,


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

dan.burton said:


> thanks for the info, its just that I noticed that one of my frogs front legs was limp, now the other leg has gone the same, and where as the hands are usually spread, they look fist like.


If you pick him up does he quickly shuffle into normal sitting position on your finger/hand? It's normal for milks to do this.

If you turn him on his back can he right himself immediately, does he struggle or can he not manage it at all?


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah he does right himself straight away in both cases, whys that?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

dan.burton said:


> yeah he does right himself straight away in both cases, whys that?


It would just give some clues to whether there's anything up with him or not


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

oh rite i didn't no wether it was symptoms of anything.
I'll try to get a pic of it, then hopefully someone will have an idea of what it is,:hmm:


----------

